# Mehrere Usb Web cams gleichzeitig anschliessen



## ihrschweine (5. April 2008)

*Tach liebes Forum, gleich zur Frage:*

Wie schließe ich mehrere Webcams an meinem Computer und 
lasse die über einen Stream auf meiner Webseite laufen?

Mit einer Cam ist das kein Problem, nur würde ich gerne wissen welche 
Webcams sich am besten dafür eignen, da ich schon gehört habe das 
Logitech da ein wenig sch.. laufen soll.


*Danke für die Hilfe *


----------

